# Datei auf Unixrechner von Windows aus aufrufen?



## shareware (14. Januar 2004)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe ein Problem. Ich muss eine Datei auf einer Unixmaschine ausführen. Diese Aktion soll per Script von einem Windowsrechner aus funktionnieren (beide Rechner sind in einem Netzwerkverbund).

Hat jemand eine Idee, wie man das schaffen könnte? Mittels ftp ist ja schon einiges möglich, aber Ausführen einer Datei kann ich noch nicht. 

Mit telnet im Windows komm ich schon auf den Unixrechner, kann aber telnet nicht per Script ausführen (unterbricht nach telnet bis quit).

Gruß Alex


----------



## Ben Ben (15. Januar 2004)

du könntest dir auf dem Windowsrechner z.b. php installiern,
per PHP-Skript per SSH auf die Maschine connecten und
den Befehl in den Inputstream der SSH-Verbindung des Skriptes
stecken.
Dazu gabs hier im PHP-Bereich schon ein paar Threads


----------



## Gottox (15. Januar 2004)

Oder umgekehrt:
Du installierst auf dem Unixrechner Apache+PHP und rufst dann über den Webserver den Script auf, der dann einen Befehl ausführt... (Nicht vergessen, dass dann jeder, der auf dem Webserver zugreifen kann, diesen Script aufrufen kann!)


----------



## Thomas Kuse (15. Januar 2004)

Per ssh ist glaub ich auch das möglich...und dazu noch sicher!
[edit]
http://www.linuxforum.com/linux/sect_10_03.html
[/edit]


----------



## shareware (15. Januar 2004)

Danke für Eure Antworten. Ich hab vergessen zu schreiben, dass ich auf beiden Rechnern nichts installieren möchte, da es bei mehreren Rechnern funktionnieren soll. Auf der uUnixmaschine kann auch nichts installiert werden.

Ich habe also nur Standardsoftware allerdings mit VBA.

Habt Ihr noch eine weitere Idee?


Thanx for now, Alex


----------



## hulmel (15. Januar 2004)

Irgendwo hab' ich mal rexec.exe gesehen. Vielleicht kannst Du ja mal Google befragen. Soll sogar Freeware sein, bin aber nicht Sicher.


----------



## Frumpy (17. Januar 2004)

Ich nutze zum ausführen von programmen und scripten auf unixmaschinen von windows aus immer putty ist ein kleines programm was nich installiert werden muss. nur musst du das ganze dann manuell machen das ist glaub ich nicht in deinem sinne.

Putty arbeitet auch mit ssh und bekommst du überall google einfach mal nach putty und dann gleich nach winscp  damit bekommst du alles was an dateien rauf muss einfach hoch auch ohne ftpserver auf der unixmaschine.

MFG Frumpy


----------



## JohannesR (17. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Frumpy _
> *[...]*



[_] Du hast das Problem verstanden

@Shareware: Gib uns mehr Details, was für Dienste laufen z.B. auf dem Unix-Rechner? Was heisst "du willst auf dem Unix-Rechner nichts installieren"? Ganz ohne Dienste (und sei es nur der sshd) wird das schwierig.


----------



## shareware (22. Januar 2004)

*vielleicht doch mit putty?*

Also es handelt es sich um SCO-Maschinen, die haben aer nur eine Minimalinstallation.

Wie ist es denn mit dem putty? Habe schon ein bisschen was ausprobiert.
Es hieß plink wäre zur Benutzung mittels Script geeignet.

Jat jemand Ahnung, wie man putty und plink mittels Script also alla cmd benutzen  kann? Bitte mal ein Beispiel.

Gru Alex


----------

